# expired polaroid film....



## jaquetlouis (Mar 22, 2006)

hi everyone,

im new here! im a first year photography student at the camberwell college of arts in london and ive got a big project to do! one photographer who has caught my eye recently is stefanie schneider, who uses expired polaroid film to create her incredible images.

has anyone here ever used polaroid film in this way?

ive heard that its quite hit and miss but dont really have any in depth information on the procedure ie how long past expiry should the polaroids be, which films are best for this kind of thing, do they require additional fixing (the chemicals change in the film which gives it the amazing effect but is the fixer affected?), and anything else that i would need to know....

obviously being a student my budget is low so i want to know what im doing before i go and splash out the cash on loads of expired polaroid stock!!

thanks!!!

ps you can find stefanie schneider at www.instantdreams.com, its amazing stuff...


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2006)

I've seen images like this before. I agree that expired Polaroid can give off these overexposed, dreamy effects that can be lovely. And you'll probably toss quite a few while trying it out. Totally subjective as to what you think might work. 

One man's art is another man's "expired film results".  

You would be wise to do some more research before plunging in. Is it simply expired, or is it expired/exposed to heat, etc? Lots of variables to consider. Good luck with it!


----------

